# Deutsche Tutorials zu JSF?



## Guest (11. Mrz 2008)

Ich hoffe mal, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. Ich bin gerade dabei ein Projekt mit JSF zu realisieren. Dabei soll mich jetzt ein Lehrling unterstützen aber der hat leider nicht die geringste Ahnung von JSF. 
Ich habe leider nicht genug Zeit ihn einzulernen und mit den englischen Tutorials die ich ihm gegeben habe kann er nicht viel anfangen da sein Englisch eher bescheiden ist. Kennt daher jemand zufällig ein paar deutsche Tutorials zu JSF?


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2008)

Schick ihn doch auf einen Englisch Kurs.


----------



## Niki (11. Mrz 2008)

Ich kann nur eins sagen, ich hab mich vor kurzer Zeit auch mit JSF befasst und musste feststellen, dass die Implementierung der SUN sehr dürftig ist und die von apache (myFaces) sehr mager dokumentiert bzw. fehlerhaft dokumentiert ist (zumindest in Verbindung mit tomahawk, trinidad und tobago).
Ich hab das Thema daweil einmal auf Eis gelegt und mich wieder dem thinwire Framework gewidmet. Ich hoffe das in nächster Zeit bessere Tutorials bzw. Dokumentation erscheinen, aber im Moment tut man sich mit JSF meiner Meinung nach schwer, wenn man niemanden hat der es bereits kann und einem verständlich erklärt.


----------



## SnooP (11. Mrz 2008)

Es gibt ja doch recht gute Bücher... und im deutschsprachigen Bereich kann ich für Einsteiger das "JavaServer Faces. Ein Arbeitsbuch für die Praxis" Buch hmm... naja nicht wirklich empfehlen - aber es ist okay  .. zumindest halt für Einsteiger werden viele Dinge recht gut erklärt.

Deutschsprachige Tutorials sind eher mager - aber das ist in allen relevanten Informatik-Bereichen so. Die iX-Artikel zu JSF sind ganz gut: http://www.heise.de/ix/artikel/2006/04/136/ (da gab's auch mal nen Sonderheft vor etwa nem Jahr - da sind die drei Teile drin). Aber imho ist das teilweise noch JSF 1.1 ... muss man halt individuell mal gucken...

die Dokumentation insg. was Tutorials und vor allem Literatur angeht, ist aber gerade bei JSF recht gut! Man muss nur richtig finden


----------



## Niki (11. Mrz 2008)

Ok, dann zeig mir bitte einen link zu einem Tutorial wo Facelets wirklich gut erklärt werden. Ich hätte ein kleines Beispielprogramm gesucht, welches mir zeigt wie ich ein einfaches Layout ala Header, Navigation, Footer und Content erstellen kann.
Entweder war ich zu blöd oder es gibt einfach noch nicht genug Doku zu dieser Problematik.


----------



## SnooP (11. Mrz 2008)

im 2. ix Artikel oben werden Facelets z.B. kurz angerissen. edit: nein im dritten Teil:
http://www.heise.de/ix/artikel/2006/06/156/

der Inhalt ist online natürlich beschränkt, die Listings sind aber einsehbar - und evtl. lohnt ja der Kauf des entsprechenden Sonderhefts 

Dann noch: 
http://www.coreservlets.com/JSF-Tutorial/ (15)

und - find ich auch sehr gut:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-facelets/

damit sollte man recht schnell etwas einfaches hinbekommen.


----------

